# 1994 Toyota Pick up



## Jeff Lange (Dec 7, 2005)

I have 1994 toyota Pick up with a 6'6" unimount Western Plow thats 3 years old. I wanted to buy a new 2006 tacoma and put the plow on it. My western rep said they do not make a mount that I could put on the Taco and use with my plow. They said the only thing I could get was a new western suburbanite. Any help? If i do decide to go with a new plow on the tacoma 2006 what would you go with?

Ps. I only plow 5 small commercial lots that I own (20 parking spots)



thanks
jeff


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Welcome to the site Jeff!

I'll suggest to keep that good combo that you have!

But if you insist on a new Taco, you can search a bit here for pros and cons of each unit... And try the links at the top of the site. Blizzard, Sno-way and the Suburbanite/Homesteader are probably your only choices...

My suggestion would be also to look at a Curtis home-pro 7 footer. All the others are good and all are nearly equal in strength and quality but in my humble opinion the Curtis mount system wins hands down...


----------



## Jeff Lange (Dec 7, 2005)

I would like to keep it, but I blew my engine and i didnt want sink alot of money into the truck. Any idea what type of resale value my plow has it is only 3 years old no rust.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Just out of curiosity is your truck a 3.0????

Is your plow a 6 1/2 standard duty or sport utility plow? That makes a pretty big difference...
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Lange (Dec 7, 2005)

the engine is a 3.0 and the plow is a standard duty I believe.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Could get $1500+ bucks for the plow...*

I sell my equipment every 3 years - 2 years ago I sold a 3 year old 6 1/2 standard unimount for $1500 with a bent stand frame but otherwise great condition.

Can I suggest you look for an up to 2004 Toyota Certified used Tacoma and consider putting your plow on it? They are pricey but carry a great factory backed warranty.

Don't get me wrong, the new Tacoma is nice but the 95-04 is a great little plow truck and the best of the Tacoma breed. Almost the plow truck of the 1989-1994 which was mechanically overall the sturdiest of the mini-toys, overall better than the great solid axle trucks... And the 1995-04 generation Tacoma is the last of the mini trucks that can carry a standard duty plow.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

*possible swap*

I have a Tacoma mount (never used) for a western uni [part no 60120] 6.5ft standard, and i'm looking for a mount for my 1990 toyota V6. If interested contact me [email protected].


----------

